# Jupiter inlet + Drone + sunk boat.



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Drone captures boat sink really fast. Horrible

https://www.instagram.com/p/Baz5WKWlIrv/


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

:-(


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

He made several mistakes there and it cost him.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Damn, I am a new boater what caused the wave to shove him down?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Submarined
That really sucks.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

He was hogging


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

daniel9829 said:


> Damn, I am a new boater what caused the wave to shove him down?


Wave duration. Too close between waves for the length of his boat. He basically plowed into the bottom of the trough. He should have 1) trimmed the bow up 2) angled instead of heading straight in 3) adjusted his speed to stay on the back of a wave....or when all else fails, back in.

I used to run a 21 foot Stamas in and out of the pass here and those are some extremely bow heavy boats. Backed through the pass several times rather than bow plunge. With my flats boat, I would turn on the face of the waves and literally surf in.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> He made several mistakes there and it cost him.


Please elaborate on mistakes. Ahhh, you posted while I was typing.
I've come thru East Pass and have had waves just drop out from under me leaving me in the trough headed straight into the backside of the wave in front.
Did see that pretty blue water coming over the bow and into the boat about ankle deep. :no: Did'nt want to look down.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Please elaborate on mistakes. Ahhh, you posted while I was typing.
> I've come thru East Pass and have had waves just drop out from under me leaving me in the trough headed straight into the backside of the wave in front.
> Did see that pretty blue water coming over the bow and into the boat about ankle deep. :no: Did'nt want to look down.


Outgoing tide, bow way to far down from most likely trim. Inexperienced driving. All he had to do was slow down.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

sealark said:


> Outgoing tide, bow way to far down from most likely trim. Inexperienced driving. All he had to do was slow down.


Yeah, our pass gets " exciting" with an outgoing tide and wind and waves from the south. 2 feet outside the pass can translate to 4 to 5 feet in the pass itself.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Yeah, our pass gets " exciting" with an outgoing tide and wind and waves from the south. 2 feet outside the pass can translate to 4 to 5 feet in the pass itself.


Yes they all do some worse. Then you got government cut with weather conditions. And then here comes a cruise ship a little fast to maintain headway.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

ha have this on my Facebook page no good hate watching


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

After my little "blue water" incident, when coming back to the East Pass, if it looks turbulent, I'll swing wide and come in thru the deeper channel on the west side of the pass. The sandbar on the east side is what gave me the problem and that was a straight approach from the south. Waves always jack up there and tend to have no firm direction.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Oregon Inlet in NC is one of the worst in the world. Channel shifts almost every tide change. Bouys indicated where the channel SHOULD be. You watch where the waves are breaking...and avoid that, even if it is in the middle of the bouys. That place cost me an engineer on my patrol boat. After going in by going over a wave, then under a wave the whole way in, girst time we docked, he got off and refused to get back on the boat, even though the rest of the trip was all ICW.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

That's not the first time I have seen this type of failure in that pass


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

What always frustrates me in the destin pass is you are trying to ride a wave in or stay on a certain line and some idiot on a jet ski decides to run in front of you and stop or play on the big waves right in the mouth of the pass. Pontoon boats aren't any better.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Or the two girls swimming in the middle of the pass (jumped off a pontoon boat of course) last time I came through. What are people thinking?


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

More than once I've waited for a larger charter boat at the east pass, followed closely behind them. The larger boat helps break up the waves, they usually take the best route in.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

That is usually what I do.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sea-r-cy said:


> More than once I've waited for a larger charter boat at the east pass, followed closely behind them. The larger boat helps break up the waves, they usually take the best route in.


Took my Key West 17’ skiff out to numerous barrier islands off the MS coast using this method - also helps after the Blooze Angel fiasco when so many people are leaving about the same time.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Sea-r-cy said:


> More than once I've waited for a larger charter boat at the east pass, followed closely behind them. The larger boat helps break up the waves, they usually take the best route in.


I did that a couple of times and I swear that the engine wasn't responding as fast, I'm in and out of the throttle to ride the waves, because the prop was in their propwash and not getting a good bite. Wasn't tailgateing either.
Just what I was feeling, maybe, maybe not.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Sea-r-cy said:


> More than once I've waited for a larger charter boat at the east pass, followed closely behind them. The larger boat helps break up the waves, they usually take the best route in.



I have done that, was a nice day then turned ruff and I followed in a bit 50+ boat and was I happy, I stayed back to not crowd or be rude. I waved a big thank you when I pealed off in calm water, I was very great full.


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

The Coast Guard lost a 41' UTB just like that in 1981 coming into East Pass. Cost the engineer his life. BM3 that was the Coxswain was never the same. All for a fake distress call.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Sure looks like the boat in the video already had a hull full of water and was in trouble before he attempted to make the pass.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

daylate said:


> Sure looks like the boat in the video already had a hull full of water and was in trouble before he attempted to make the pass.


It certainly looked to be riding low in the water and/or bow trimmed down hard.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Riding wakes is the ticket fer smaller boats... I personally like to sail through the air and have done some stupid crap in waves... but slow down and basically ride the waves. 

The boat did look like it was already in trouble and riding low. kinda funny how fast that joker went out of sight when most of the current boats brag they are unsinkable....


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Jason said:


> Riding wakes is the ticket fer smaller boats... I personally like to sail through the air and have done some stupid crap in waves... but slow down and basically ride the waves.
> 
> The boat did look like it was already in trouble and riding low. kinda funny how fast that joker went out of sight when most of the current boats brag they are unsinkable....


I was thinking the same thing on it sinking like that. Older hull maybe?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> I was thinking the same thing on it sinking like that. Older hull maybe?


I would say yes, since there aren't many inboard center consoles made now a days.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I wonder if the drone guy offered a copy of the video, as a souvenir


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

sure said:


> I wonder if the drone guy offered a copy of the video, as a souvenir



I am sure his insurance company wanted a copy. Just sayin!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

daniel9829 said:


> Damn, I am a new boater what caused the wave to shove him down?


Stay on the back of the wave, he was on the face which had the boat surfing and the wave pushed his bow under "pitch poling" his boat.

As a general rule the passes in the Panhandle and Perdido Pass are bad in bad weather, the passes in South Florida can be deceptively treacherous.


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

never surf unless you have the right equipment "like a surfboard". possible scuttle job or he is a complete dumb ass.


----------



## Drone-Guy (Nov 4, 2017)

*I took the Video...*

Just letting you know that *I took the video*...
Saying I've been busy since the video got Out There is an understatement :sweatdrop: 
I have no idea when I can make it back here to answer any questions so let me tell you a couple of things now.
1: I heard him working the throttle trying his best not to let this happen = he was Off-Throttle before he got pushed into the wave.
2: The waves were very Fluid (no pun intended) = Wave Frequency (distance) vs Boat Length and Shape were "constantly changing".
3: The man has been doing this for over 30 years so any statements that he had not idea what he was doing are unfounded... YOU WEREN'T THERE, let alone possibly know every detail which added up to what happened...

Everything is obviously MUCH sharper on the Full Size "HD" video which I'll be posting on my YouTube ASAP, but just like having time to come back here, I can't say when it will be up 
I will do my best to share it here but if you want to be notified when it's up you should go to my YouTube Channel *kcadby* and subscribe (click on little bell at upper right after subscribing to get noitified)...


----------

